# Cayenne S - Wife's Winter Beater



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello again 

So, i bought this car 2 years ago mainly for my wife to use during the hard winter months. She normally uses a C220 (w204) that i also detailed several years ago but we wanted something dedicated for this period of the year since the merc does not cope so well on our roads with the RWD and low clearance.

Link to C220 detail for those interested ! 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210880

Always kept it clean but never had the time to really take care of the exterior defects.

Started with a mix of magic foam, megs apc and bilt hambler surfex HD to remove as much contaminants as possible from the prewash stage



Followed by 2 bucket method with CG Citrus Wash and after i rinsed it went again with ironx soap gel



Tar spots removed then went to claying. It did not pick much except this blue overspray that was almost on the whole right side of the car



Air dried with the twin engine master blaster



Now for the fun part :buffer:







Test area



Paint was rock hard, i found FG400 was giving best results :











Tailgate raised for easier defect removal



Before 


After 


Still some deeper scratches remained here and since they were on such a small spot i decided to sand them down



Scholl



Paint readings taken then sanded the marks



Better


Rear bumper





Front bumper









Tighter areas were sorted out also 





Wing (wasn't that bad here)





Right front door



For some unknown reason the front doors were better but the back ones were crazy...

Behold the horror !



And the love !







And more !











Right shoulder





Left side





Before


After


Some oxidation



Fixed



Next please !



Left side



Don't you just love when you find it like that in the supermaket's parking...



Readings taken and sanded



Not 100% but much improved







Refined with Menzerna SF4000 on LC White

And done !

Overall i managed to achieve a 80% + level of correction, some deeper scratches remained and were left there to save the clear. Since this car is mainly used in harsh conditions i am sure it will gather up defects and will need some light (i hope!) polishing.

The roof was done by a good friend of mine with rupes bigfoot, no picures were taken during since it was very hard to capture anything from those angles.

And now, if you haven't fallen asleep, he are the finished pictures !
Interior was not detailed but i always kept it clean as you can see. I will leave it until i have time to test my new steam cleaner.

Enjoy !

LSP Sonax NPT

































Thank you for taking your time to read this detail :wave:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work and write-up!

I can see you use Menzerna polish; what pads did you use?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work there mate


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> Great work and write-up!
> 
> I can see you use Menzerna polish; what pads did you use?


Thank you !

I've used FG400 on LC Orange and hydrotech cut and SF4000 on LC white
In some areas i used also a meguiars spot pad, purple.

The machine pictured is Flex rotary 14-2 150


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fantastic job well done


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Great turnaround there dude! :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Brilliant result, looks very deep and glossy. Really wound back the years


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Splendid work my friend, it looks amazing! Better than most new ones are supplied from dealers!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks much better now!
Thanks for post!

How's your S55 AMG?...still in mint condition?:wave:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Some great 50:50s

Thanks.


----------



## Sharkky (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job!
How much time did you allocated to this paint restoration?


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

Good job my friend!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Awesome turnaround


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That turned out a treat.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

DAREM said:


> Looks much better now!
> Thanks for post!
> 
> How's your S55 AMG?...still in mint condition?:wave:


Thank you ! 
Yeah the S is still the same, wearing a coat of Z Concours



Sharkky said:


> Great job!
> How much time did you allocated to this paint restoration?


I've done it over a period of 3 days, took my time and i wasn't in a hurry, i would say around 15 - 20 work hours or so.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result.


----------



## I_Am_Mike (Mar 9, 2014)

GREAT work! :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic results looks great. Some winter beater


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Great turnaround! 
What did you use one the aluminium trims?


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Good morning ! 

On the trims i used FG400 on that orange LC spot pad. I have various metal polishes but FG400 worked perfectly!

Thanks again guys for taking your time to read this and for all the kind words !


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work, well done


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

good work


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing transformation! 

Lovely car


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Top job, top detailer.Nice to see that you're still "infected", Baracuda.:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Impressive results my friend.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job looking good.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic work, i used to owner a 2008 V8 cayenne S it was a monster


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice work mate 👍 What spotlights did you use? Were they halogen or led?


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Fantastic results the flake is really popping :thumb:


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

brautomobile said:


> Top job, top detailer.Nice to see that you're still "infected", Baracuda.:thumb:


You know how it is, once you get bitten, it's there forever :argie: :buffer:
Thank you !



Leebo310 said:


> Nice work mate 👍 What spotlights did you use? Were they halogen or led?


Halogens, dual 500w lamps.

Now that the topic got revived, i will leave you with a small teaser ! :driver:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome work


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

So ...finally you did it!:thumb:


----------

